# so where do the crocs go??



## whcasual79 (Sep 26, 2009)

I am curious to find out what crocodile owners do with their crocs when they are fully grown? Do u make an outdoor enclosures?? if so what measurements, etc...


----------



## ReptilianGuy (Sep 26, 2009)

ours aint that big yet... but we arent getting rid of him either. we will increse his enclosure to his needs and our safety as stipulated by our licence regulations.... here in vic anyway
our problem is he is male and will be huge in 15 years or so... larger than a female at that age anyway so he'll be in the back yard or shed


----------



## whcasual79 (Sep 26, 2009)

nice ... when do they stop growing??


----------



## whcasual79 (Sep 26, 2009)

got any pictures of your set up at the moment??


----------



## ReptilianGuy (Sep 26, 2009)

yeah check out this thread of mine *saltwater croc enclosure*

saltwater croc enclosure


----------



## whcasual79 (Sep 26, 2009)

ah yea i remember reading that thread a while ago ... proper set up mate ... one of the best i seen so far ...


----------



## elapid68 (Sep 26, 2009)

ReptilianGuy said:


> ours aint that big yet... but we arent getting rid of him either. we will increse his enclosure to his needs and our safety as stipulated by our licence regulations.... here in vic anyway
> our problem is he is male and will be huge in 15 years or so... larger than a female at that age anyway so he'll be in the back yard or shed


 

I'll second that


----------



## moosenoose (Sep 26, 2009)

Roy Pails keeps a massive one out in his backyard in a fully enclosed shed. It seems placid enough for when he's in there with it scrubbing the enclosure out.

I joked with him one day saying "do you often tell trouble makers at your BBQ's to go and settle themselves down in the outdoor spa?"


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 26, 2009)

roy pails crocodile died mate if u didn`t no


----------



## ReptilianGuy (Sep 26, 2009)

oh poor bugger, i'd hate to loose my croc, losing one of my pythons was bad enough...


----------



## bfg23 (Sep 26, 2009)

I have a year old freshie nearly half a meter long in a six foot tank. Will probably build a big floor enclosure with timber/glass full waterproofing, maybe 1000litres of water something like that and a land area.
Either that or i might false floor an entire spare bedroom, install some drainage plumbing, install a big pond and fake turf the rest of the floor a few hanging basking lights. Will probably insulate the room and install a big skylight to save heating costs. 

I live in Adelaide and its not really feasible to put them outside since our winters get down to almost 0degrees some nights, which is no good for crocs. Heating would cost a small fortune over winter in an outdoor style pit.


----------



## reptilefan95 (Sep 26, 2009)

bfg im looking forward to seeing the start and completion of that enclosure


----------



## cris (Sep 26, 2009)

whcasual79 said:


> I am curious to find out what crocodile owners do with their crocs when they are fully grown? Do u make an outdoor enclosures?? if so what measurements, etc...



You could always eat them and make a pair of boots  

Most reptile parks have outdoor croc setups, many seem similar to normal pools only with sloped edges to allow the croc to get out. Hopefully someone breeds heaps of the pygmy freshies and the laws are changed so we can keep them.


----------



## bfg23 (Sep 26, 2009)

What is a pygmy freshie? I have never heard of such thing?

Also i wont have to upgrade the enclosure for another 2 or 3 years so ill worry about that then.
You would'nt believe the amount of times i have been asked 'What are you gonna do when it gets bigger', so i just tell them all now, that its going to be turned into a handbag and a pair of boots.


----------



## reptilefan95 (Sep 26, 2009)

I think cris was inplying that he was hoping such a breed came up and was alowed to be kept all over aus


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Sep 26, 2009)

No, there is a form of Freshwater Crocodile from Bullo River Station that seems to reach considerably smaller sizes than regular Freshwater Crocodiles. Maximum size is approximately 1.5m and this is the same for captive bred juveniles that are fed on the same diet as regular Freshies.


----------



## reptilefan95 (Sep 26, 2009)

I apologize, but honestly how can you say 5 foot is pygmy


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Sep 26, 2009)

It's approximately half the size of full grown adults so it's a pretty fair name.


----------



## reptilefan95 (Sep 26, 2009)

Really? I didnt know that freshies got that big 10 foot, WoW


----------



## bfg23 (Sep 26, 2009)

Well, you learn something new everyday.
Anyways i think half the fun of owning a croc is how big they get. I cant wait for mine to be over a meter long. It will be awesome.


----------



## reptilefan95 (Sep 26, 2009)

So what grows more quickly a saltie or a freshie?


----------



## bfg23 (Sep 26, 2009)

By far the salties. 
They grow nearly twice the size of a freshie, thus growing nearly twice as fast.


----------



## reptilefan95 (Sep 26, 2009)

Really and they live for approx the same amount of time?


----------



## bfg23 (Sep 26, 2009)

Yeah pretty much.


----------



## reptilefan95 (Sep 26, 2009)

like you said learn a few things everyday!


----------



## whcasual79 (Sep 26, 2009)

nice one fellas ... so do u feed ur crocs every 2-3 days or everyday??? 

anyone else got pics of their tank setups for curious thread starters like myself


----------



## bfg23 (Sep 26, 2009)

i feed my little guy every second day, but sometimes if i only give him a little feed, i will feed him the night after too. He is a little gutser, but they digest really quick so two or three days without food and he gets pretty skinny.
Ill turn the light back on and take some snaps now quickly.


----------



## Frozenmouse (Sep 26, 2009)

the freshies in lake argile top out at 14' and get very fat i have seen the ones from bullo river they look like stunted normal freshies , i am a bit sceptic on the whole pygmy thing , i think its more of a geographic/environmental process going on with that population than an actual differing genetic strain of crocodile.
re saltie cage 
garden shed+swimming pool = adult saltie enclosure in suburban melbourne.


----------



## whcasual79 (Sep 27, 2009)

bfg23 said:


> i feed my little guy every second day, but sometimes if i only give him a little feed, i will feed him the night after too. He is a little gutser, but they digest really quick so two or three days without food and he gets pretty skinny.
> Ill turn the light back on and take some snaps now quickly.



so how old is he and what do you feed him?? fish?? rats?? 

seen the pics of your tank ... nice one mate  love the last one with the croc at the bottom....


----------

